# Paris of the Unites States



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Well, we can probably agree that New York is the London of Amerca, and Buenoes Aires is probably the Paris of the Americas, but specifically the United States, which city do you think is the Paris of the U.S.?


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

I think Washington. Just because all of the white architecture in Washington reminds me of Paris.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

I say Boston because it is more European-like than most city. D.C. however, beats it with the amount of European building. The problem is it doesn't have height like Paris.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Well, what I'm trying to get at more is this:

We think of Europe as having two primary capitals; London and Paris. We think London we think vibrancy, theater, finance, etc., and the obvious American version is New York City. Now, we think Paris, we think beauty, charm, sophistication. So if New York is the american ideal of vibrancy, theater, finance, etc., then what is the america ideal of beauty, charm, sophistication?


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

I would say San Fransisco or Boston.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

I wouldnt consider NYC to be the London of the U.S...its too unique and great of a city to be compared to others. This goes with the other big 3.


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

yeah i don't get the NYC london comparison either...

london to me projects a center of power, government, rule, etc etc... which isn't really how i see NYC...


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

London and New York are two very different cities known for very different things.

Hmm...the Paris of America.....San Francisco. But that's just me.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd say Boston. Maybe SF, possibly even Chicago.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

New Orleans?


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

spyguy999 said:


> New Orleans?


I was going to say that....but the French Quarter is actually more Spanish influenced. The city reminds me more of a Carribean city with its architecture,climate, and exciting culture.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

ReddAlert said:


> I was going to say that....but the* French Quarter is actually more Spanish influenced*. The city reminds me more of a Carribean city with its architecture,climate, and exciting culture.


not just Spanish influenced Redd, but Spanish BUILT. That part of the city burned down, and the Spaniards [when all of the land that would become the Louisiana Purchase (from the Canadian border, through the Great plains, and down into New Orleans) was part of Spain] rebuilt this disctrict in their style. 

Taken from the forumer "Torrales" from the Spain forum.










----------------------------

Hands down it would have to be DC. It was designed by a French architect. L'Enfant.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

I can't to see anything like Paris in America.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

It's Paris, Texas


----------



## AAS (Jul 29, 2005)

^^^LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

I vote for Phoenix . . .


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

DonQui said:


> not just Spanish influenced Redd, but Spanish BUILT. That part of the city burned down, and the Spaniards [when all of the land that would become the Louisiana Purchase (from the Canadian border, through the Great plains, and down into New Orleans) was part of Spain] rebuilt this disctrict in their style.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Hands down it would have to be DC. It was designed by a French architect. L'Enfant.


Never knew that. Guess we should be calling it the Spanish Quarter. :cheers: 

Also, I forgot about D.C. Its very dense and European like. This picture kind of reminds me of some part of Paris.


----------



## waccamatt (Mar 7, 2004)

New Orleans certainly has the greatest French influence amongst major American cities, but it is not laid out like Paris. In terms of city layout, DC would be the closest.


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

DC reminds me of old Paris for some reason, maybe its because of all the lowrise buildings.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I was thinking Philadelphia.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Downtown Philly looks great!


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Nice photos you've got there.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

or Paris Hilton!


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

effer said:


> or Paris Hilton!


You solved it.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Paris, Texas!


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

UrbanSophist said:


> Well, we can probably agree that New York is the London of Amerca, and Buenoes Aires is probably the Paris of the Americas, but specifically the United States, which city do you think is the Paris of the U.S.?
> 
> I'm thinking its either San Francisco or Chicago.


Anyone who has been to Paris and to Chicago knows that the two cities have NOTHING in common. SF also looks nothing like Paris.


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

Well, I was just curious if anyone thought any american cities held a similar "flavor" to them that Paris does.

But as one person put it, nothing like Paris. 

Except that one D.C. pic looked rather close!


----------



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

MikeHunt said:


> Anyone who has been to Paris and to Chicago knows that the two cities have NOTHING in common. SF also looks nothing like Paris.



Well, that's not totally true. If Chicago was a giant wasteland, then I would agree. But Chicago integrates nature into its planning quite well, which is something that Paris is known for.


----------



## WesternGulf (Jan 15, 2005)

Definitely Washington.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Actually, even if they don't look the same at all, Paris and New York are sort of close in the way they work, they both have high dencity, with a wealthy population for the most part small center that attracks most of the tourists, and that is generaly viewed as the city itself when foreigners think about it, manhattan and 75, then you have the other New York boroughs, much less dense than manhattan, but denser than the suburbs, generaly residential, but with some comercial areas at parts, exactly like Paris' inner suburbs, 92, 94 and 93.

And then you have the lower dencity burbs, even if they are much more sprawled and less-dense in New Jersey then 91, 95, 78 and 77.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

I would say Flint, MI.


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

Washington and Chicago.

Based on Pierre L'Enfant's original plan for DC and Daniel Burnham's 1909 plan for the Windy City.

In both cases, much of the implementation created some strong elements of Paris in these two American cities.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

new york because paris is the economic capital of france. paris is half new york pop (metro).


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

virtual said:


> Actually, even if they don't look the same at all, Paris and New York are sort of close in the way they work, they both have high dencity, with a wealthy population for the most part small center that attracks most of the tourists, and that is generaly viewed as the city itself when foreigners think about it, manhattan and 75, then you have the other New York boroughs, much less dense than manhattan, but denser than the suburbs, generaly residential, but with some comercial areas at parts, exactly like Paris' inner suburbs, 92, 94 and 93.
> 
> And then you have the lower dencity burbs, even if they are much more sprawled and less-dense in New Jersey then 91, 95, 78 and 77.


New York, moreso than any other US city, has a lot of French-style beaux artes architecture. The Upper East Side between 5th and Park looks very European, and all of my friends from Europe have commented accordingly.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

How is Chicago like Paris? 

North America has nothing even close to Paris in my opinion.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

I agree that the comparison between Chicago and Paris may be a bit misplaced (other than the Chicago lakeside park system and the system of boulevards, which is in the Parisian model.)

But one can turn the tables and say that there are very few 20th century cities in the world that do not a have a bit of Chicago in its urban fabric. In this sense, the International Style as is realized in 20th century Paris (and NYC, London, HK, etc...) can, for better or for worse, be in put in direct reference/comparison with Chicago.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

Most US cities have some wide boulevards, including NY (Park Ave., Broadway, etc), Boston, Philadelphia, DC, etc.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

MikeHunt said:


> Most US cities have some wide boulevards, including NY (Park Ave., Broadway, etc), Boston, Philadelphia, DC, etc.


Yes, pardon my ambiguous phrasing. What I really meant was the park system with its system of (park) boulevards.

But yes, Paris park and city planning was copied ad-infinitum in this regard. You see it all over the world.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm not sure what you're talking about. No US city has more parks than NY. In Manhattan alone there's Central Park, Riverside Park, Madison Square, Union Square, Washington Square, Tompkins Square, Roosevelt Park, Hudson River Park, etc. Moreover, NY, like many other cities, has wide tree-lined boulevards (e.g., Park Ave., B'Way, etc).


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Park Boulevards are the tree-lined streets and avenues (originally meant for carriages, but then became cars), that cut thru and meander throughout and within the parks. This is ilucidated in numerous papers regarding Haussmann's restructuring of Paris and in the Plan of Chicago of 1909. 

There is a book out there that I currently forgot the title. It was in connection with the ongoing plan for NYC and it references park and city planning in connection with the Chicago Plan as well as Haussmann's. I will post the title when I get to dig it up. It is by no means technical.

Incidentally, the Chicago park system (not counting the outlying Nature preserves) is one of the smallest in the country. This is not what makes it a jewel of Chicago planning.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

It's definitely DC.


----------



## zoheb741 (Jul 25, 2005)

no comparison is possible with paris


----------



## Monty Burns (Sep 8, 2005)

Whenever I hear "Paris of the...", I want to hurl.
There is only ONE Paris, and why do so many cities
all over the world have this *****-envy thing with it?


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Monty Burns said:


> ...and why do so many cities
> all over the world have this *****-envy thing with it?


Because IT IS Paris.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

NYC has many French Beaux Artes and French Second Empire buildings, let alone neoclassical ones, some of which are shown below. The Upper East Side looks very Parisian.


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

MikeHunt said:


> NYC has many French Beaux Artes and French Second Empire buildings, let alone neoclassical ones, some of which are shown below. The Upper East Side looks very Parisian.


I like (and live in) NY, but no part of the city looks Parisian. And certainly not the upper east side. The boulevards are full of highrises, with the side streets featuring some European and some more modern low rise architecture. The overall feel (I was just there two days ago) is certainly not Parisian. If anything, the most European parts of the city are Soho (more the "feel" than the architecture) and the West Village. Perhaps gentrified (but boring) parts of Brooklyn like Brooklyn Heights and Park Slope.

There's no equivalent to Paris in the USA. NY "feels" much closer to London. For beauty, (relative) sophistication and a quiet feel, there's SF. For layout there's DC. But imo walking around DC, one doesn't get anything approaching a Parisian vibe.


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

brooklynprospect said:


> I like (and live in) NY, but no part of the city looks Parisian. And certainly not the upper east side. The boulevards are full of highrises, with the side streets featuring some European and some more modern low rise architecture. The overall feel (I was just there two days ago) is certainly not Parisian. If anything, the most European parts of the city are Soho (more the "feel" than the architecture) and the West Village. Perhaps gentrified (but boring) parts of Brooklyn like Brooklyn Heights and Park Slope.
> 
> There's no equivalent to Paris in the USA. NY "feels" much closer to London. For beauty, (relative) sophistication and a quiet feel, there's SF. For layout there's DC. But imo walking around DC, one doesn't get anything approaching a Parisian vibe.


I wasn't referring to the area east of Third. I was referring to the area from 5th through Park, which looks more Parisian than any other US city in my opinion.

PS: SF looks nothing like Paris. Its buildings, for the most part, are not beautiful. SF's beauty is based on its geography.


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

No city is like Paris. every city is unique. lets live it at that.


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

MikeHunt said:


> I wasn't referring to the area east of Third. I was referring to the area from 5th through Park, which looks more Parisian than any other US city in my opinion.
> 
> PS: SF looks nothing like Paris. Its buildings, for the most part, are not beautiful. SF's beauty is based on its geography.


I can see how there are individual European and French-style buildings in the area you're talking about, but for me at least it just doesn't feel European, let alone Parisian. Too many highrises and frankly shitty modern buildings.

As for SF, you're right if you're talking about the touristy parts of the city - Union Square, Chinatown, Downtown, Fisherman's warf. But if you go for instance to Pacific Heights and Union Street, that area has some very beautiful Victorian and more generally European architecture. It also happens to be among the most posh places in SF. Too bad it's not so well known. Marina also feels European in a slightly more Medit way. And there are probably other similar neighborhoods I don't know about (never having lived in the city)

But you're right, SF doesn't feel like Paris. I just see some parallels in the beauty, sophistication, and relatively quiet vibe of the two cities.


----------



## A42251 (Sep 13, 2004)

I think the Upper West Side has just as much of a Parisian look and feel as the Upper East Side, especially Broadway, which seems like a Parisian boulevard on the UWS.


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

A42251 said:


> I think the Upper West Side has just as much of a Parisian look and feel as the Upper East Side, especially Broadway, which seems like a Parisian boulevard on the UWS.


Maybe it's just me, but Soho and Nolita feel the most European, by far. There are actually lots of European people there, little boutiques, narrow low-rise streets lined with trees, European cafes, etc. UES and UWS might be wealthy, but don't strike me as European at all. I also don't particularly like either neighborhood (boring!), but that's just my opinion.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I agree with the Upper West Side being very Parisan. Parts of the Left Bank have that Broadway like bustle. The UWS could also pass as a chunk of Buenos Aires.

and yes..parts of SOHO feel it too, especially right before Houston.
especially this pic.


----------



## NovaWolverine (Dec 28, 2004)

I think SF looks french but not necessarily parisian, same thing with NYC in parts. I think Philly and DC look the most like Paris, I don't know about feel, I've been to Paris and I don't know that any of them feel like Paris.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

I haven't looked through the whole thread.... but has nobody mentioned the FRENCH quarter of New Orleans (survived best of the area, not a lot of flooding)


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

and the 70 s paris style?


chinatown








13 arrondissement
























front de seine


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

philadweller said:


> "I wouldn't call San Francisco - Paris of the US. San Francisco is for me the american Barcelona
> 
> DC can hold the title of Paris of the US."
> 
> SF is the Lisbon of the US. LA is the "Nuevo" Barcelona, Philadelphia is the Paris for sure naturally.


philly?

whatever mary magdalene..... :|


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

More great old buildings in NY:











MikeHunt said:


> NYC has many French Beaux Artes and French Second Empire buildings, let alone neoclassical ones, some of which are shown below. The Upper East Side looks very Parisian.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"philly?

whatever mary magdalene....."

No its true Blanche. It is very Parisian and it was named the most "Parisian city" for 10 years in a row now. Sean you need to be tied up and sealed in Crisco stuffed cellophane wrap. After you spend some time on the tower of power.


----------

